# قسم حياة الرهبان وحياة الكهنوت



## ohh (20 فبراير 2009)

*قسم حيات الرهبان وحيات الكهنوت*

السلام و نعمـــــــه
باسم ياسوع احب ان اقترح على منتدى الكنيسه 
ان يقدم قسم لحياة الرهبان وحياة الكهنوت والفرق بين كل منهم
وانا اطلب من رب المجد ان توفقونى على هذا الرى
لتكون حياتنا كلها صله مع الله والتاملات مع حياة كل من الرهبان وحياة الكهنوت.
اسمع يارب صوتى انا الخاطى....
انشاء الرب ....انا هكون اول من يشارك وانا عندى خدام حوالى 200 يطالبون موافقة منتدى الكنيسه على الرى.
امـــــــــــــــــــــــين.


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قسم حيات الرهبان وحيات الكهنوت*

القسم موجود مسبقاً

*سير القديسين* 
حياة و سير القديسين التي منها نرى عمل الرب في حياتهم وكيفية استخدامهم كأدوات مباركة لمجد اسمه القدوس. نبذات و مقتطفات من حياتهم في مختلف الأزمان و العصور.

منتظرين تفاعلك و تفاعل الخدام البقية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Scofield (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قسم حيات الرهبان وحيات الكهنوت*

*معلش ملحوظة بسيطة حيات اللى انت كاتبها دى جمع حية و هى الثعبان لكن ما تقصده تكتب بالتاء المربوطة
حياة و ليس حيات*


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: قسم حيات الرهبان وحيات الكهنوت*



scofield قال:


> *معلش ملحوظة بسيطة حيات اللى انت كاتبها دى جمع حية و هى الثعبان لكن ما تقصده تكتب بالتاء المربوطة*
> *حياة و ليس حيات*


 
تم تصحيح عنوان الموضوع


----------

